

Visualizing Linux package dependencies - philogb
http://blog.thejit.org/2008/11/02/visualizing-linux-module-dependencies/

======
llimllib
If you're interested in visualization stuff, please come participate in the
visualization reddit: <http://www.reddit.com/r/visualization/> .

